# XOP treestands?



## Easton (Oct 13, 2013)

Anyone bought one or have one and who can tell me the price of the this stand?
http://www.xopoutdoors.com/StrikeForce.html


----------



## ktquinn44 (Dec 19, 2012)

its a lonewolf with a thicker seat im sure its over 300 bucks


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

I think they have prices on their facebook page, but don't quote me on that. start there first.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Prices are not even close to the lone wolf... less than 200 I think


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/261508436841?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Awesome stands, I've owned a few. Just a lone wolf without the sticker price


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

Can't wait to see the bow holder accessorie coming out soon too.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

Paid around 140 for mine a couple months ago.


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

They are much cheaper than the Lone Wolfs. Great looking stands!


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Believe they will be 199, I got mine under the promo when the tour shows were going on for 129.


----------



## maximus4444 (May 27, 2011)

I just read about these yesterday. Very interesting.


----------



## mthcharlestown (Jan 17, 2013)

I am kind of surprised they are not more well known on here. The guy that invented the Lone Wolf and his son are heavily involved with XOP. My understanding is that Andre had a lot of other ideas about how to improve tree stands and now he is working with XOP to put them in place. One of the main ideas being that it doesn't have to be $300 or $350 for a good treestand.


----------



## maximus4444 (May 27, 2011)

mthcharlestown said:


> One of the main ideas being that it doesn't have to be $300 or $350 for a good treestand.


This. 

Is the only reason why lone wolfs have the price tag because of the "Made in the USA" tag?


----------



## maximus4444 (May 27, 2011)

I would still pay a little more for "made in the USA". 

But if they knock $100 off the sticker, that would get me thinking. 


There has to be a point where the money savings beats the USA tag. And it's probably different for every person.


----------



## ktquinn44 (Dec 19, 2012)

wow seems like a great value


----------



## lefty40 (Nov 25, 2012)

Some people above have made reference to "Made In the USA", are you saying these are not? Just curious, they are nice looking stands and if the price is right they would be a great alternative to Lone Wolf.


----------



## rawd (Mar 18, 2014)

Has anyone been able to order one? I tried to call the number on their website all last week and have left a message, but have yet to hear back from them.

Kind of disappointing..


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

My buddy called them last week no response. Will try again this week. Might have to road trip up there. Not too far way.


----------



## Zixer (Dec 1, 2013)

According to their facebook page: The Enforcer retails for $319.99 and the Strike Force is $269.99. Both are climbers.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

rawd said:


> Has anyone been able to order one? I tried to call the number on their website all last week and have left a message, but have yet to hear back from them.
> 
> Kind of disappointing..


Post on their facebook page. That should do the trick :wave3:


----------



## rawd (Mar 18, 2014)

GreggWNY said:


> *I just received this email from my rep group. Thought you should be aware of the problem due to safety concerns:*
> 
> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> 
> ...


So do you think this is still happening?

Thread here:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1879000


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

lefty40 said:


> Some people above have made reference to "Made In the USA", are you saying these are not? Just curious, they are nice looking stands and if the price is right they would be a great alternative to Lone Wolf.


100% not made in uSa. They are the exact replicas of the lonewolf. The original designer of the lone made these. I believe they may have even bought some of those left over lone wolf's from China that lw screwed their dealer with. Patent has expired.



Sorry missed the above post. If there was anything wrong with those stands xop wouldn't have taken them. Maybe a hardware switch out but that's it. Someone screwed someone somewhere for this guy to come back in the business after selling it and make the same stand better for less. Also he never sold the lone wolf name


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

jayson2984 said:


> Sorry missed the above post. If there was anything wrong with those stands xop wouldn't have taken them. Maybe a hardware switch out but that's it.


Agree. I Purchased mine a couple months ago from Cody and you can tell they have been gone over. Evidently they have put a different I-beam on them, seat, straps, etc.,, and yes they have a fall away system included. Don't get me wrong, they do have some flashing left on them (not buffed out very much), and no paint or dipping of any sort, but for the money they seem like a decent stand to me. One of my sticks was missing a cleat so i called and they sent me another right away.
I say they are trying pretty hard to make a go of it; and if they continue to take care of customers they will do well.


----------



## mthcharlestown (Jan 17, 2013)

I believe they are assembled here in the USA but not sure about where various parts are made.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

ArcherAdam said:


> Can't wait to see the bow holder accessorie coming out soon too.


We were at a show this spring. At that time they had no bow holder, so we put a couple of ours on their stands for display. They seemed to like them real well. They haven't bought any from us yet. I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Holds 3 bows lol


----------



## maximus4444 (May 27, 2011)

jayson2984 said:


> Holds 3 bows lol


That's a pretty good idea there. Have multiple positions to hold your bow. I like it.


----------



## GoldtipXT (Jan 29, 2003)

I bought 4 of them. They are pretty sweet. Haven't hung one yet but that shouldn't be a problem. They are lone wolf clones.


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

jayson2984 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/261508436841?nav=SEARCH


That is my add up on ebay... I will ship them TYD for $195... 

Thanks, Bryce

If your interested just email me at:

[email protected]


----------



## rawd (Mar 18, 2014)

btvabowhunter said:


> That is my add up on ebay... I will ship them TYD for $195...
> 
> Thanks, Bryce
> 
> ...


Do you sell any other of their products?


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2204536


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Supposedly cast climbing sticks are in the works as well.


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

I wonder what the weight difference will be with cast climbing sticks?


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

ArcherAdam said:


> I wonder what the weight difference will be with cast climbing sticks?


Honestly I have no clue but for some reason it seemed to be a very small amount. Maybe an few ounces per stick and a maybe a 1/2 lb per set. That is a total guess, I thought I heard that said one time.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Weight savings will be pretty small, but they will not make near as much noise. The current LW sticks make a good bit of noise when small limbs hit them, or when you accidently clank a strap buckle on them.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Boilers said:


> Weight savings will be pretty small, but they will not make near as much noise. The current LW sticks make a good bit of noise when small limbs hit them, or when you accidently clank a strap buckle on them.


I wrapped my sticks in Stealth Strips. also take a large diameter bicycle inner tube and cut into 3" lengths and put them over the buckles. easy, quiet, works great.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I actually went to all rope straps, so I dont have to worry about it as much anymore.


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Do these have the notch cutout in the back of the post to use the EZ hanger?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

maximus4444 said:


> That's a pretty good idea there. Have multiple positions to hold your bow. I like it.


Unless your shooting a bow from 1987 those holders are not gonna work. Hope they have something else planned...


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

enkriss said:


> Unless your shooting a bow from 1987 those holders are not gonna work. Hope they have something else planned...


Pretty sure that was changed years ago


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Boilers said:


> I actually went to all rope straps, so I dont have to worry about it as much anymore.



I know of a few guys that went the rope route and they went back to the straps and buckles.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

stcks&strngs said:


> Do these have the notch cutout in the back of the post to use the EZ hanger?


the stand will get tighter to the tree if you don't use the EZ hanger.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

carbon arrow1 said:


> I know of a few guys that went the rope route and they went back to the straps and buckles.


Good to know. I actually have not gotten to try it out yet. I know it will be a little bit more hassle, but it will also save some weight and be more quiet. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Boilers said:


> Good to know. I actually have not gotten to try it out yet. I know it will be a little bit more hassle, but it will also save some weight and be more quiet. Time will tell I guess.


I went to amsteel rope. I suggest plenty of practice before going into the feild using the ropes. 

The buckles are easier but with a little practice the ropes are pretty simple to use and no more clanging


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

enkriss said:


> I went to amsteel rope. I suggest plenty of practice before going into the feild using the ropes.
> 
> The buckles are easier but with a little practice the ropes are pretty simple to use and no more clanging


if you buckles are clanging, your going to fast and need more practice.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

carbon arrow1 said:


> if you buckles are clanging, your going to fast and need more practice.


Rrrright...


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

carbon arrow1 said:


> the stand will get tighter to the tree if you don't use the EZ hanger.


I typically run a set of 20 foot tree sticks with an EZ hanger up top. Allows me to set many more setups per year in less time than hanging a lock on at each setup. Having the sticks and EZ hanger already in place allows me to silently slip in and hang the Lone Wolf in the early morning when it's still dark. I have never had an issue with the stand not being tight enough. 

Since you didn't really answer the question I will ask again. Are these stands compatible with the EZ hanger?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

stcks&strngs said:


> Do these have the notch cutout in the back of the post to use the EZ hanger?


Good question... Might have to email that question to XOP. I hope they do but with that I beam design for the seat post I kinda doubt it. Or it's probably something different than an EZ hang hook... Hopefully they have something..


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Put kayak grips over the buckles, check amazon, and cam lock that thing and it will not budge.
No clue about easy hang


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm gonna have to own one.


----------



## rawd (Mar 18, 2014)

I email Cody over at xop and he gave me excellent info in a timely manner. However, I have not been so fortunate as to get a hold of them and order one... Here is the response I got back:

Hi Ryan, I have attached a mini catalog page with our 4 stand models with specs. We are currently running a pretty good special on all of our models, the prices are as follows:

XPS Silver Series Medium Hang-on= $129.99

XPS Silver Series Large Hang-on = Currently sold out

Strike Force Climber = $199.99

Enforcer Climbing stand = $229.99

Punisher XL Climbing stand = $249.99












Our new Raid Series line of stands will availible mid July through Dicks Sporting Goods, Field & Stream stores, and through us directly. Information for these new stands will be on our web page www.xopoutdoors.com shortly.



Orders can be made through us directly via phone ,we are currently updating our shopping cart on the web page for on line orders.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

enkriss said:


> Rrrright...


I know I am. I don't have problems with my buckles clanking and I've walked in and set up as close as 40 yards to bedded deer. :darkbeer:


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

1 clang and they are gone. Anyways what's the difference in the air raids?


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

The L/W ez hang hooks will NOT work with the new I-Beam post. Once XOP sells off the old L/W china stands the all new line will be up and running, Really some nice changes and a lot less money than the LW stands. Seat upgrade with each stand, more rigid I-beam post and no more hollow tube, a little adjustment on rear batwing, and the new hanging system is slick. The olive drab color of the XOP cast platforms and seats is the same color as Andre had on his original stands 20 years ago. And the three bow holders will hold the new parallel limb bows. Some really nice changes.


----------



## RUTIN (Aug 19, 2008)

Pretty sure Andrea's patent ran out with LW which is why XOP is selling one piece platforms now and LW is NOT anymore. Andrea kept his patent with LW for several year allowing them time to innovate something new of their own (which they didn't) and after the contract with LW expired he took his patent and began with XOP. I would expect good things from this company in the future.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

LW is still producing cast stands in the USA; and they are 100% American made.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Will XOP sell just the ibeam post so I can put it on my alpha?


----------



## tbrake (Feb 13, 2014)

i also have an alpha and i love it.. I'm thinking about buying one of the medium hang ones for hanging a second stand above me for someone else to set in. should i wait for there raid series to come out or go with the silver? thank you


----------



## lefty40 (Nov 25, 2012)

Quick question, I also called there number and left a voice mail and never heard back from anyone. Could be because in my voice mail I asked about whether these where made in the USA or not? Why would someone be interested in these if these are the Chinese made LW's that didn't meet standards? LW was sued I know because I know someone I work with that was on the jury due to these stands. I have lost all interest in these stands personally knowing the origin of them. If Im wrong someone please let me know? If anyone can validate these are currently being manufactured here in the USA I would still be interested.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

lefty40 said:


> Quick question, I also called there number and left a voice mail and never heard back from anyone. Could be because in my voice mail I asked about whether these where made in the USA or not? Why would someone be interested in these if these are the Chinese made LW's that didn't meet standards? LW was sued I know because I know someone I work with that was on the jury due to these stands. I have lost all interest in these stands personally knowing the origin of them. If Im wrong someone please let me know? If anyone can validate these are currently being manufactured here in the USA I would still be interested.


So you are saying there was a jury trail over injuries from these stands then a judge rules that xop could buy and sell the ones LW stuck it's supplier with?


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Someone is incoherent ? Wholey chit.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Someone here needs to understand companies have to produce treestands to meet federal standards(whether made in the USA or China). And you also need to understand lawsuits are just another day at the office for ALL treestand manufacturers. And there is some bad information on a couple posts in this thread.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

lefty40 said:


> Quick question, I also called there number and left a voice mail and never heard back from anyone. Could be because in my voice mail I asked about whether these where made in the USA or not? Why would someone be interested in these if these are the Chinese made LW's that didn't meet standards? LW was sued I know because I know someone I work with that was on the jury due to these stands. I have lost all interest in these stands personally knowing the origin of them. If Im wrong someone please let me know? If anyone can validate these are currently being manufactured here in the USA I would still be interested.


they would not be able to sell them here if they didn't meet tma standards


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I am trading my sit and climb for a Alpha hang on and sticks would not mind having more to have multi set ups and buy another climber but if people are calling this company and not getting reply's = not good deal to me.


----------



## Easton (Oct 13, 2013)

good prices!


----------



## ezmorningrebel (Dec 27, 2012)

are the sticks available yet? prices?


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

lefty40 said:


> Quick question, I also called there number and left a voice mail and never heard back from anyone. Could be because in my voice mail I asked about whether these where made in the USA or not? Why would someone be interested in these if these are the Chinese made LW's that didn't meet standards? LW was sued I know because I know someone I work with that was on the jury due to these stands. I have lost all interest in these stands personally knowing the origin of them. If Im wrong someone please let me know? If anyone can validate these are currently being manufactured here in the USA I would still be interested.


these are not the same stands that your thinking about and you don't know the story about the other stands from what you posted.


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

These stands are displayed and for sale at the new Field and Stream store that just opened here. They look pretty good


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

You get what you pay for; that is for-sure....


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

WKP - Todd said:


> You get what you pay for; that is for-sure....


Reviving this thread as I am really interested in these stands.

Are you insinuating that corners have been cut on these stands or am I reading too far into it?


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

D-nasty said:


> Reviving this thread as I am really interested in these stands.
> 
> Are you insinuating that corners have been cut on these stands or am I reading too far into it?


If you want a good stand for 129 bucks buy it. If you buy it and want a 200 plus stand get your dremel out and knock off some of the flashing and throw some cool paint on it. That's what i did.


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

cbay said:


> If you want a good stand for 129 bucks buy it. If you buy it and want a 200 plus stand get your dremel out and knock off some of the flashing and throw some cool paint on it. That's what i did.


When you say to dremel some flashing off, is that for the bow holder? I've read posts saying that it has been updated to fit modern bows and I've read others saying that it hasn't. What is wrong with the color of the stand?


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

D-nasty said:


> When you say to dremel some flashing off, is that for the bow holder? I've read posts saying that it has been updated to fit modern bows and I've read others saying that it hasn't. What is wrong with the color of the stand?


Mine looks just like the lw stands (that's what it is) and has the one holder in the middle of the platform. I haven't put my bow in it but assume it would work, even though i'm not worried about it either way. As for the color, it's just straight aluminum with not paint. silver colored. When it came in a couple months ago i was pumped to get it and had time so i cleaned it up and got some rustoleum on it to make it more camo. Not that it was necessary.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

no. the "flashing" is extra material that was left from the casting. AKA molten aluminum fills all the tiny cracks in the molds and makes rough, unwanted spots, called flashing. Its a process characteristic. The flashing detracts visually from the product, but does not detract from the structural reliablity of the stand. You could grind off the rough spots if its that big of a deal to you. Bottom line is, you get a cast platform stand for a cheap price.


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. Seems like a good way to get into a high end mobile stand for a price that doesn't hurt so bad.


----------



## constitution (Dec 5, 2012)

where do I order


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

check out there facebook page.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

constitution said:


> where do I order


Feild & stream store & dįcks will be carrying them...


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Guys keep in mind there are two different stands being talked about in these threads. There is the old model China stands L/W rejected and are pretty well sold out at this point and then there is the all new model that Andre has refined and changed that is ready to go as we speak. The new version has the solid cast upright post and the new hanging system as well as the olive drab color seat and platform while the older L/W rejected version had the square hollow upright tube with the ez hang hook and shiny aluminum seat and platform.


----------



## constitution (Dec 5, 2012)

Boonerbrad said:


> Guys keep in mind there are two different stands being talked about in these threads. There is the old model China stands L/W rejected and are pretty well sold out at this point and then there is the all new model that Andre has refined and changed that is ready to go as we speak. The new version has the solid cast upright post and the new hanging system as well as the olive drab color seat and platform while the older L/W rejected version had the square hollow upright tube with the ez hang hook and shiny aluminum seat and platform.


Ok were do I order the new ones, and what do they cost.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

constitution said:


> Ok were do I order the new ones, and what do they cost.


See post 78 and go on there FB page for pricing.


----------



## Compton82 (Aug 27, 2009)

Enforcer climbing stand is $229.99

Punisher is $259.99


----------



## ksubigbuck (Jul 27, 2007)

enkriss said:


> See post 78 and go on there FB page for pricing.



How can I find their FB page? A search didn't turn up anything.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

ksubigbuck said:


> How can I find their FB page? A search didn't turn up anything.


It's there ...

They have prices on pictures and in descriptions of pics and comments. So it's a pain to navigate.


----------



## purcels1 (Apr 10, 2008)

WKP - Todd said:


> You get what you pay for; that is for-sure....


ha ha ha or you could buy the same saw at dicks for half the price....


sorry XOP thread... as long as they meet the standards who cares. Smart move by XOP. All i hear is good reports so far.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Apr 25, 2014)

Anyone get a hold of and actually use the climbing sticks? It doesn't look like any of the stuff they currently sell has a current listing on the TMA certificate site.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

thegospelisgood said:


> Anyone get a hold of and actually use the climbing sticks? It doesn't look like any of the stuff they currently sell has a current listing on the TMA certificate site.


I can't even get a reply from email.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Apr 25, 2014)

I spoke to Cody other day. He's traveling right now. I emailed a few times. ..finally sent one asking for a call back because I wanted to order...got a call.


----------



## rawd (Mar 18, 2014)

purcels1 said:


> ha ha ha or you could buy the same saw at dicks for half the price....
> 
> 
> sorry XOP thread... as long as they meet the standards who cares. Smart move by XOP. All i hear is good reports so far.


I took me about three weeks but I finally got in contact with Cody of XOP this week.

Here is his number:
563-690-0981
Email:
[email protected]

And the pricing list he provided me:
XPS Silver Series Medium Hang-on= $129.99

XPS Silver Series Large Hang-on = Currently sold out

Strike Force Climber = $199.99

Enforcer Climbing stand = $229.99

Punisher XL Climbing stand = $249.99

Four pack of climbing sticks was $99.99

Cody told me that these were promotional pricing and would change when they shipped their stands to dicks, so if you intend on ordering one I would do it soon.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

thegospelisgood said:


> Anyone get a hold of and actually use the climbing sticks? It doesn't look like any of the stuff they currently sell has a current listing on the TMA certificate site.


Used them all spring for hanging stands. Best thing i could have bought for tree stand hunting.
I got the same deal as posted above (XPS med. & 4 sticks). For the money i can't imagine a better set up.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Apr 25, 2014)

I just bought 5 sticks. Shipping now. As far as TMA certification is concerned, they reported that they are TMA certified and have passed the tests, however the TMA website is not updated at this time.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

where does it show those prices on the FB page? I just scrolled through their page, and it says 319 for enforcer...........posted on feb 11. Is there some more recent price posting that I missed?


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Are those prices shipped? I don't need anymore sticks but I'll get some for that price.

I wish they had something lighter that could compete with the assault hand climber and hang on.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

slfmade said:


> Are those prices shipped? I don't need anymore sticks but I'll get some for that price.
> 
> I wish they had something lighter that could compete with the assault hand climber and hang on.


No, I called them last week to inquire, and you do have to pay shipping on them. It was definitely cheaper to buy the sticks and stands together, because you get combined shipping. If you order separately you get doublewhacked on the shipping. Honestly, the shipping was only $20-$30 depending on your zip code.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Not exactly easy to get a hold of this guy... That's for dam sure!



rawd said:


> I took me about three weeks but I finally got in contact with Cody of XOP this week.
> 
> Here is his number:
> 563-690-0981
> ...


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

I emailed him over the weekend and he responded today. He said shipping for sticks only to my zip code in oklahoma would be in the 10-15 range.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

slfmade said:


> I emailed him over the weekend and he responded today. He said shipping for sticks only to my zip code in oklahoma would be in the 10-15 range.


He replied to me yesterday. After that I tried calling multiple times yesterday and this morning. Left voicemail emailed back. Nothing ...


----------



## constitution (Dec 5, 2012)

enkriss said:


> Not exactly easy to get a hold of this guy... That's for dam sure!


I have called also and left a message with no response must be business is that good that you don't have to return calls!!??


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I would just be persistent. I dont think they are running a very big operation, so they probably have more on their plate right now than they can handle. 

*Call right now. Cody just ansered for me at (563)-690-0981*


----------



## SilentDraw101 (Oct 2, 2013)

rawd said:


> I took me about three weeks but I finally got in contact with Cody of XOP this week.
> 
> Here is his number:
> 563-690-0981
> ...



Yep, I was told something similar to this, as well. I tried calling XOP today, but like many of you I was unable to get ahold of them. I eventually found XOP's FB page, and I sent them an Message through FB stating that I was unable to reach them without getting an voice automated message. I got a response back in a pretty timely manner, and He asked me for my number. He called me, and answered each question that I had asked. These sure are nice stands, but unfortunately, they (climbers) are still out of my price range. The stand seem very nice , and would be heck of a get.


----------



## longs (Aug 14, 2012)

Yep. I spoke to him today.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

longs said:


> Yep. I spoke to him today.


He answered the phone?


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

enkriss said:


> He answered the phone?


He may have been out of town for a bit. I had called and emailed about two weeks ago and got a response to both last week on the same day. They are good people it seems like, just a little small.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I just called him earlier and he answered on the first ring.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Hmmmm.... Guess I will try a couple more times...


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I got a hold of them. If Cody does not answer press 0... Just keep hitting 0 someone will pickup...


----------



## constitution (Dec 5, 2012)

Finally talked to cody today and pulled the trigger on a stand for the price I don't think I can go wrong.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Yep I ordered a couple... And a climber


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

I ordered medium hang on and a set of sticks. I can't wait to get them as I want to use them to do some scouting of some public land at a distance before the season starts.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

This company is driving me nuts. We have over a grand to spend, contacted Cody through emails telling him that. He says to call the office and he will be there and no luck. We have tried for about 3 weeks straight now. Left voice mails on his cell and no luck. I don't know how to get ahold of these guys. I bet we have called 30-40 times and left 10 messages.


----------



## rawd (Mar 18, 2014)

Liv4Rut said:


> This company is driving me nuts. We have over a grand to spend, contacted Cody through emails telling him that. He says to call the office and he will be there and no luck. We have tried for about 3 weeks straight now. Left voice mails on his cell and no luck. I don't know how to get ahold of these guys. I bet we have called 30-40 times and left 10 messages.


Your best bet is to email him, leave a number he can call you at. That's how I got a hold of him. Shipping was really quick also, we ordered on Thursday and they were on my doorstep Monday night.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

rawd said:


> Your best bet is to email him, leave a number he can call you at. That's how I got a hold of him. Shipping was really quick also, we ordered on Thursday and they were on my doorstep Monday night.


I did that 3 days ago. Will send him another note tonight who to call.

Thanks!


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Liv4Rut said:


> This company is driving me nuts. We have over a grand to spend, contacted Cody through emails telling him that. He says to call the office and he will be there and no luck. We have tried for about 3 weeks straight now. Left voice mails on his cell and no luck. I don't know how to get ahold of these guys. I bet we have called 30-40 times and left 10 messages.


Call during business hours and if he dosent pick up press zero(0) someone will pick up.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

rawd said:


> Your best bet is to email him, leave a number he can call you at. That's how I got a hold of him. Shipping was really quick also, we ordered on Thursday and they were on my doorstep Monday night.


I ordered 3 stands. On 7/23 hope they come tomorrow!


----------



## constitution (Dec 5, 2012)

Mine arrived today I have already set it in a tree just to check it out with the offset bracket and setting it with the knee on the seat tactic this thing is really solid. oNe question though how does the bow holder work


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

constitution said:


> Mine arrived today I have already set it in a tree just to check it out with the offset bracket and setting it with the knee on the seat tactic this thing is really solid. oNe question though how does the bow holder work


Honestly, I dont use it. I dont want to put my bow in there where its going to be rubbing on a raw aluminum casting. I have heard of guys coating the bow holder area with the liquid rubber stuff. Personally, I'd just put a third hand bow holder on there and call it good.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

constitution said:


> Mine arrived today I have already set it in a tree just to check it out with the offset bracket and setting it with the knee on the seat tactic this thing is really solid. oNe question though how does the bow holder work


Still waiting for mine to get here but if it's like the one on my older LW it does not work with today's bows. You need to modify it.

I wrap it with paracord all the way around and drill a hole in the one side and make something to hold onto the cam like a screw and nut with rubber or plastic tubing over it mushroomed. That's what I did. Works great. I will try to take a pic later since it's hard to explain.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

constitution said:


> Mine arrived today I have already set it in a tree just to check it out with the offset bracket and setting it with the knee on the seat tactic this thing is really solid. oNe question though how does the bow holder work


Yours came today I probably won't be getting mine till fri or Monday that sucks


----------



## constitution (Dec 5, 2012)

I think I will buy a bow holder. Next question is will lone wolfs hook work with the xop


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

constitution said:


> I think I will buy a bow holder. Next question is will lone wolfs hook work with the xop


Nope


----------



## jbkennedy7 (Aug 23, 2013)

I was emailing him last week with success but could not contact him over the phone. He also said the promotional rates where only good till the end of last week. I guess I missed out, but the stands are suppose to be at dicks sporting goods so I heard, I will have to wait to see how much the price jumped. Anyone still purchasing this week at promo rates from xop?


----------



## longs (Aug 14, 2012)

I needed one stick. It was here in about a week. Not bad for $25.


----------



## jbkennedy7 (Aug 23, 2013)

Received an email yesterday from Cody because I asked about taking orders via email so i sent him my info. I guess the the promo rates are still good or he's keeping his word with me. I'll wait for a reply with shipping info.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

We got ours ordered today. 6 stands and 5 sets of sticks. Email with contact info seems to be the way to go. I am sure for a small business they are extremely swamped therefore tough to get ahold of on phone. Cody was great to work with once we found the best way to get ahold of him. We got promo rates but it was due to contacting him over and over for a few weeks. The prices are higher now. We are going to pick them up so no shipping.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

I ordered one of the medium hang-on's last Friday and mine was delivered today.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Got my 3 stands today... Feels like Christmas!


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

For those of you that have one of the silver series hang-on's, what do you think about the seat material? It seems a little noisy to me but I haven't actually had it in a tree and sat on it yet.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

There is like a 1" section in the middle of the seat that is making the noise. Sounds like your wearing a diaper.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

did any of you notice that the seat is split in the middle for a hard warmer or whatever you want to put in there?


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

enkriss said:


> There is like a 1" section in the middle of the seat that is making the noise. Sounds like your wearing a diaper.


When you figure out how to fix it let us know. If it can't be fixed I have a Gorilla tree seat that I may just use the seat cushion from.



Boilers said:


> did any of you notice that the seat is split in the middle for a hard warmer or whatever you want to put in there?


I did notice that.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Yea I don't know. It's a pretty comfortable seat.

I am gonna put one up in the yard later see how noise it is.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Boilers said:


> did any of you notice that the seat is split in the middle for a hard warmer or whatever you want to put in there?


*hand....stupid auto correct... thinks it knows what i'm trying to say


----------



## constitution (Dec 5, 2012)

I have played with mine quite a bit in a tree and have not noticed any noise. as far as the slit I have been wondering since I got it, I don't even have a guess what its for. I would like to know what the hooks on the side of the seat are for


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

constitution said:


> I have played with mine quite a bit in a tree and have not noticed any noise. as far as the slit I have been wondering since I got it, I don't even have a guess what its for. I would like to know what the hooks on the side of the seat are for


That's good news that you have not noticed any noise in a tree. I'm not really sure what the slit in the seat is for either unless it really is for hand warmers. I'm not sure what good they would do in there but maybe they would provide a little warmth. I also noticed the hooks on the side of the seat area and I'm not sure what they are for either. Maybe that's what they are calling accessory hooks in the description on their website (http://www.xopoutdoors.com/silvermedium.html).


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

What are their prices? Been trying to get a hold of them without any luck.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Well I am not sure of the effectiveness of a hand warmer in there.

But...hmmmm


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

lol, Im thinking hand warmer or maybe cell phone.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I bought one of these stands when they first came out...here is a side by side picture of a lone wolf and xop stand.

The only thing is xop cast aluminum finish is "brighter/shiner" to me than the lone wolf...but that's an easy fix.


Tim


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes the finish is different. First thing I did was spray paint my stands when I got them.

The XOP stand has an Ibeam seat post whereas the lone wolf is a hollow tube.

So the XOP will possibly be even quieter.

A little birdie told me they will be coming out with a short, medium and long ibeam seat post to better fit taller and short people.

The ibeam has only 1 "versa button" and has some odd but interesting way of connecting the lower strap.

You can't use the EZ hang hook with the XOP.

The bow holder in the platform is useless as it is just like the older lone wolfs.

Overall it's a steal for $129.99

It's like an slightly improved lone wolf with hunt comfortish seat for less than half price.

I like it...

I am looking forward to the lightweight original assault type treestand they have planned for next year...:wink:


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Birdie told me they are also coming out with I-beam climbing sticks....


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

enkriss said:


> Yes the finish is different. First thing I did was spray paint my stands when I got them.
> 
> The XOP stand has an Ibeam seat post whereas the lone wolf is a hollow tube.
> 
> ...


I have been considering this, and a Muddy Outfitter Lite. The Muddy is $79.99 locally, plus I won't have to pay shipping. From your initial impressions, do you think the XOP is worth the extra coin? I am looking to hang a stand in a funnel behind my house, and it will never get moved until I take it down for the winter.


----------



## Easton (Oct 13, 2013)

How much you think they they weigh?


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Stands like the LW's and the Muddy's aren't worth the money unless you are putting it up an taking it down every time you hunt. The benefit of these stands are the light weight for packing it in on your back and quietness while hanging, both items are non-factors if its a stand you're leaving up all year. Buy a cheap $30 hang on and a good seat and save yourself some money for other goodies. 




escout402 said:


> I have been considering this, and a Muddy Outfitter Lite. The Muddy is $79.99 locally, plus I won't have to pay shipping. From your initial impressions, do you think the XOP is worth the extra coin? I am looking to hang a stand in a funnel behind my house, and it will never get moved until I take it down for the winter.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Spell check on my last post "shinier"



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

enkriss said:


> There is like a 1" section in the middle of the seat that is making the noise. Sounds like your wearing a diaper.


 Hmmmmm I didn't hear anything when I was playing around with mines when I first bought it, I will check again tonight.


Tim


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

That stand on the left is an old China made LW stand that XOP bought awhile back. There newest stands seem to be painted green. Check out their facebook page and there are several pictures of both the ibeam and color on the new stands. 



Tim/OH said:


> View attachment 2008998
> 
> 
> I bought one of these stands when they first came out...here is a side by side picture of a lone wolf and xop stand.
> ...


----------



## missourihunter1 (Nov 28, 2011)

chase is that for the silver series or just their new stand coming out this week?


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

The new Air Raid will be an olive drab color. No more bare aluminum. It will have the I-beam post and three bow holders built in. The new Air Raid should be available now at some of the bigger sporting goods stores like Dicks.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Boonerbrad said:


> The new Air Raid will be an olive drab color. No more bare aluminum. It will have the I-beam post and three bow holders built in. The new Air Raid should be available now at some of the bigger sporting goods stores like Dicks.


The punisher I got came with the air raid platform...


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

missourihunter1 said:


> chase is that for the silver series or just their new stand coming out this week?


Not sure about that.


----------



## Shady25_X20 (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone know platform size, seat height and retail price on the Air Raid and Maximus? Can't seem to find any specs on either.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

jayson2984 said:


> Prices are not even close to the lone wolf... less than 200 I think


Are these owned by Lone Wolfe?? Same stand?!?!


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Just looked them up. Andre D'Aquisto is at the helm. If he sold Lone Wolfe I don't know how he opened a new company selling the identical product. I would think he sold the rights away??? Should be interesting. I'd rather by his brand.


----------



## DTucK (May 19, 2011)

Recieved my strike force about a week ago. It's extremely light and packs great. Great stands for the money all around IMHO.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Shady25_X20 (Apr 1, 2011)

I hope to buy their new sticks and a hang on next year. Just got an email back from Cody. Answered all my questions and concerns over TMA certs and China made. Unfortunately, it was too late since I already bought a set of lone wolf sticks. Can't wait for the cast climbing sticks.


----------



## Easton (Oct 13, 2013)

where can you order?
whats the current prices??


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Easton said:


> where can you order?
> whats the current prices??


http://www.fieldsupply.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=xop


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

LW patent ran out so the design was fair game. It was his to begin with



stillern said:


> Just looked them up. Andre D'Aquisto is at the helm. If he sold Lone Wolfe I don't know how he opened a new company selling the identical product. I would think he sold the rights away??? Should be interesting. I'd rather by his brand.


----------



## jjwaldman21 (Oct 15, 2010)

Dang, $79 for 4 sticks that are identical to lone wolf. Nice!


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

jjwaldman21 said:


> Dang, $79 for 4 sticks that are identical to lone wolf. Nice!


thats what i said. lol. and you get a $10 off coupon code when you check out


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow. Gonna have to check these out.


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

iceman14 said:


> thats what i said. lol. and you get a $10 off coupon code when you check out


I don't see the code what is it?


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

When I was going to check out it popped up and said sign up for our deals get $10 off code. I copied it but haven't checked out yet


----------



## johnsoninc86 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well crap. I just got my sticks from Cody for $145 shipped and now they show up on that website for $79 with $10 off.... Guess I should have waited...


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

are they pretty nice?


----------



## johnsoninc86 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yea, I'm happy with them so far. I can't compare them to the us made LW sticks, but the little bit I've messed with them, they seem to fit the bill just fine...


----------



## M4J0R T0M (Oct 17, 2013)

iceman14 said:


> http://www.fieldsupply.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=xop


Aren't these the older XOP products that were the LW rejects? Either way those are killer prices. Has anyone ordered from this site before? How is their service?


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

M4J0R T0M said:


> Aren't these the older XOP products that were the LW rejects? Either way those are killer prices. Has anyone ordered from this site before? How is their service?


no they are not


----------



## Easton (Oct 13, 2013)

good deals


----------



## johnsoninc86 (Aug 27, 2012)

M4J0R T0M said:


> Aren't these the older XOP products that were the LW rejects? Either way those are killer prices. Has anyone ordered from this site before? How is their service?


The sticks I received directly from XOP came in a XOP box, but on the labels on the sticks, the tag clearly says Lone Wolf and it was marked over with a permanent marker. So the sticks I received are the old Lone Wolf sticks. I assume these sticks on field supply would be from the same batch. They look the same.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

The sticks that Lonewolf rejected were recalled. I know they had a couple of them break. You guys might want to check into this. As for me I will stick with lone wolf right now. I like their products and have always had good luck with them. I am of the belief that I don't mind spending extra money to know I have the best. I don't want to have questions about my tree stand when I am up in the air 20 feet. I just bought a new Lonewolf Alpha and a set of sticks yesterday. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Reading compression isn't a strong suit for some members of this site....


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

They're okay- sees shinier than my alphas; must have different metallurgy and the seat is not a hunt comfort as anticipated but good bang for the buck


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

gjs4 said:


> They're okay- sees shinier than my alphas; must have different metallurgy and the seat is not a hunt comfort as anticipated but good bang for the buck


Aren't they painted flat green? They don't look shiny at all...


----------



## Ril0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mine is a dark green. Not shiny at all.


----------



## M4J0R T0M (Oct 17, 2013)

chasemukluk said:


> Aren't they painted flat green? They don't look shiny at all...


The newer manufacturered XOP stands are. The shinier unfinished cast aluminum stands are supposedly the last of a batch that was contracted by LW but LW bailed on the Chinese manufacturer. XOP bought those remaining stands and sold them as there initial run. At least that's the info I gleaned from reading all the XOP threads.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ril0 said:


> Mine is a dark green. Not shiny at all.


Mine is not- a shiny cast silver. Not the same cast color as any lw- almost like soldier


----------



## sumo82 (Jan 30, 2013)

Where's the latest deals or pricing on these stands? Specifically the air raid? Hard to find much even on google


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

air raids are on sale on dicks website


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

sumo82 said:


> Where's the latest deals or pricing on these stands? Specifically the air raid? Hard to find much even on google


From what I've heard and what Jennifer over at XOP told me, the newer XOP products will be available at dicks sporting goods and Field&Stream stores.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

The only hang-on on the dicks sporting goods site is the "Maximus", and it $249! So much for being a cheaper alternative to LW! The introductory pricing was awesome, but whats up with this?!


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Boilers said:


> The only hang-on on the dicks sporting goods site is the "Maximus", and it $249! So much for being a cheaper alternative to LW! The introductory pricing was awesome, but whats up with this?!


A couple days ago they did have the air raid on the site for $199. But I'm not seeing it now either!


----------



## Easton (Oct 13, 2013)

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/f...f=Brand/1037072/&fbc=1&fbn=Brand|XOP+Outdoors
^you can get a lone wolf for these prices


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I agree... The first time I talked to XOP (Cody), they said they wanted to bring quality stands to market at a price that regular guys can afford, which is what they did initially, but if this DSG pricing is right, forget about it! I'll buy American LW's.


----------



## Easton (Oct 13, 2013)

Boilers said:


> I agree... The first time I talked to XOP (Cody), they said they wanted to bring quality stands to market at a price that regular guys can afford, which is what they did initially, but if this DSG pricing is right, forget about it! I'll buy American LW's.


especially for that price!


----------



## Ugly_Duck (Mar 6, 2013)

Am i missing something? I see everyone saying the price point is great but when I look them up the hang on's are 200$ so basically in the same bracket as a LW?


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Ugly_Duck said:


> Am i missing something? I see everyone saying the price point is great but when I look them up the hang on's are 200$ so basically in the same bracket as a LW?


Yeah I pretty much just said it. Have you read above? Introductory pricing was like $130 for an Alpha look-a-like....Now it looks like they are $249 at DSG :mg:


----------



## Ugly_Duck (Mar 6, 2013)

I saw it after i posted, sorry a little too quick to chime in I suppose


----------



## Ugly_Duck (Mar 6, 2013)

Boilers said:


> Yeah I pretty much just said it. Have you read above? Introductory pricing was like $130 for an Alpha look-a-like....Now it looks like they are $249 at DSG :mg:


And thats too bad looked like they had a good thing going there for a hot minute


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow... Surprised by the price.

They are supposed to come out with a really light weight stand next year I am interested in...


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

No worries. And I agree!


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

So much for affordable...oh well.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Bump bump, has anyone bought one of the climbers ?


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Field supply has the hang ons again at 160 I believe. Too rich


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

trial153 said:


> Reading compression isn't a strong suit for some members of this site....


What is "reading compression?"


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

iceman14 said:


> Field supply has the hang ons again at 160 I believe. Too rich


Almost $100 cheaper for being nearly identical LW... Id take that deal any day, in fact I just did and my XOP showed up yesterday!


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

jjv101 said:


> Almost $100 cheaper for being nearly identical LW... Id take that deal any day, in fact I just did and my XOP showed up yesterday!


 Hows it look ? Will the XOP sticks stack on it like the lonewulfs ?


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Brus said:


> Hows it look ? Will the XOP sticks stack on it like the lonewulfs ?


I only looked at it for a quick second last night as I ended up getting home from work at midnight after being gone all day. I will look more closely at it tonight when getting home from work!

I have not received the XOP sticks yet as they were on back order and are expected to ship out today or Monday. I will be sure to report back tonight or when I get the sticks on the quality and function! I do not see any reason why the sticks wouldn't stack very similar to how the LW stack!


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

jjv101 said:


> I only looked at it for a quick second last night as I ended up getting home from work at midnight after being gone all day. I will look more closely at it tonight when getting home from work!
> 
> I have not received the XOP sticks yet as they were on back order and are expected to ship out today or Monday. I will be sure to report back tonight or when I get the sticks on the quality and function! I do not see any reason why the sticks wouldn't stack very similar to how the LW stack!


Awesome thanks ! Where did you order from ?


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Brus said:


> Hows it look ? Will the XOP sticks stack on it like the lonewulfs ?


Xop sticks are 100% identical to LW sticks. No difference and pack the same.


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

Brus said:


> Awesome thanks ! Where did you order from ?


I bought a set from Field Supply today. They had them in stock for $89.99/ 4 sticks.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

SSLegacy said:


> I bought a set from Field Supply today. They had them in stock for $89.99/ 4 sticks.


Bought a set today too. for 5$ off over a 70$ order use this code AF827149 stole it from groupon


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

Brus said:


> Bought a set today too. for 5$ off over a 70$ order use this code AF827149 stole it from groupon


was it the $3.99 shipping or not???


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Quickpin87 said:


> was it the $3.99 shipping or not???


Yep


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Got my XOP silver series today , it's very well made and has two versa buttons . Ordered sticks same time and they are not here , anyone get there's yet ?


----------



## digitalhavok (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.fieldsupply.com/general-store/hunting/xop-enforcer-sit-climber-tree-stand.html

Quick question regarding this particular one. The gun rail that you see in the picture.. Does that fold all the way, so you can still sit back and it not dig into your back/head? Also - can you remove the front gun rail without it messing the the integrity of the climber?

I've read a lot of this particular stand, and I really like what I see.. It looks awesome, and more importantly for me, it looks comfortable for long sits..

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I ripped my seat already on punisher. Wasn't very comfy anyway. I ordered an ol man mesh seat... Unfortunately I ordered the 21" one I think I may have ordered the wrong one!

Has anyone used this seat on there punisher or lw wide sit and climb? What one is needed?


----------



## Ril0 (Dec 3, 2013)

digitalhavok said:


> http://www.fieldsupply.com/general-store/hunting/xop-enforcer-sit-climber-tree-stand.html
> 
> Quick question regarding this particular one. The gun rail that you see in the picture.. Does that fold all the way, so you can still sit back and it not dig into your back/head? Also - can you remove the front gun rail without it messing the the integrity of the climber?
> 
> ...


That rail is what you sit on to climb. It's not much of a gun rail as it doesn't lock in any particular position. I haven't tried folding mine under while sitting in the stand, but I don't think it's long enough to get behind your back comfortably. 

I do think you could remove it without any compromise to the structural integrity. It's just flat bar stock and not nearly as rigid as the square tubing on the rest of the stand.


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

SSLegacy said:


> I bought a set from Field Supply today. They had them in stock for $89.99/ 4 sticks.


And today field supply has then for $99.99 for four.


----------



## Easton (Oct 13, 2013)

sounds good going to check them out


----------



## Bowgod02 (Sep 18, 2006)

I got a medium lock on and two sets of sticks in on Wednesday. Looks very good and can't beat that price!


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

I called fieldsupply yesterday. Lady on the phone said that the stands and sticks were out of stock(even though website says otherwise). Supposedly getting shipment early next week. 

I'm going to call Monday to get a confirmation on when/if they are arriving. I don't want to place an order and end up waiting a week for it to be filled.

Any other sites carrying the XOP Silver Medium stands for a similar price($159-ish)...and have them in stock ?


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Lancaster archery has them for $174. Not sure about shipping.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Boilers said:


> Lancaster archery has them for $174. Not sure about shipping.


Add in shipping and your nearing $200 bucks. LW Alpha IIs can be had for $249(incl shipping).


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

I didn't bite when field supply had xop stuff cheap. The more the price has gone up, the less interested I've become.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Looking over my new XOP from field supply and the straps that came with the stand have the Lone wulf logo and website crossed off with permanent marker haha


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Lol yeah it's probably a sweet deal for all of us. They got a great deal on the stands and we are getting great deals and I'm sure they're making a nice profit. I have no idea how long it's going to last though... As we can see, their newer stands are kinda pricey, not much less than a LW.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Brus said:


> Looking over my new XOP from field supply and the straps that came with the stand have the Lone wulf logo and website crossed off with permanent marker haha


Is your stand part of the infamous so-called "defective" LW stands that are/were being liquidated? Or is it the newer style with the cast aluminum seat post(vs the the hollow tube)?


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

NYSBowman said:


> Is your stand part of the infamous so-called "defective" LW stands that are/were being liquidated? Or is it the newer style with the cast aluminum seat post(vs the the hollow tube)?


It's a cast post , everything on the stand looks awesome and I can't wait to use it . Bought it from field supply 2 weeks ago


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

I got sucked into the great pricing on the various XOP products and ordered a couple sets of the (4 pack) climbing sticks from Field Supply a couple weeks ago. Their website stated they were in stock but I have yet to see them nor have I received any tracking info on my order. Hopefully they show up before Halloween. 

Now I see that the XOP stands are right up there in price with the Lone Wolf products, what happened to them bringing high quality stands and products at "affordable" prices??? I'm sorry but $200+ for a hang on that's made in CHINA is not what I consider to be "affordable"......I have no interest in their newest offerings if that is going to be the pricing on the Chinese made Air Raid ($200ish) and Maximus ($250ish) hang on's is on par with the pricing of the American made Assault II and Alpha II......at those prices I see no reason for anyone to not give their hard earned money to the American made company even if they are a few bucks more.


----------



## sumo82 (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree. I bought a medium silver and sticks few weeks ago and got them and they are worth the $243 dollars I paid. But when I shopped around other than field supply, I don't think I would have paid for any of their stands at regular price. Only only their sticks I would pay close to their msrp for.


----------



## G-E-D (Nov 5, 2010)

I ordered two XOP silver series last week and two more this week. $168 each to my door. I have several older USA made Lone Wolfs and I am curious to see how they compare. 

Contacting XOP directly has been awful. 

Contacting LW directly is easy and reliable


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

Some of you are answering your own questions. Why is XOP cheaper? China made and no employees to answer the phone. Lone Wolf is made in America and they actually are paying a support staff. XOP will have to go up in price as they have to hire employees


----------



## sumo82 (Jan 30, 2013)

Has anyone ordered their quick connect bracket yet for hang on stands? Any feedback on how well it works? How much is it ? I emailed them about it and it's available by phone or email purchase now but he didn't tell me the price.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Tony219er said:


> I got sucked into the great pricing on the various XOP products and ordered a couple sets of the (4 pack) climbing sticks from Field Supply a couple weeks ago. Their website stated they were in stock but I have yet to see them nor have I received any tracking info on my order. Hopefully they show up before Halloween.
> 
> Now I see that the XOP stands are right up there in price with the Lone Wolf products, what happened to them bringing high quality stands and products at "affordable" prices??? I'm sorry but $200+ for a hang on that's made in CHINA is not what I consider to be "affordable"......I have no interest in their newest offerings if that is going to be the pricing on the Chinese made Air Raid ($200ish) and Maximus ($250ish) hang on's is on par with the pricing of the American made Assault II and Alpha II......at those prices I see no reason for anyone to not give their hard earned money to the American made company even if they are a few bucks more.


Ordered Friday night and had mine by next Friday , I didn't think that was bad at all . I got a stand and sticks from field supply for the price of one lone wolf stand and that was only the stand!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Rupypug said:


> Some of you are answering your own questions. Why is XOP cheaper? China made and no employees to answer the phone. Lone Wolf is made in America and they actually are paying a support staff. XOP will have to go up in price as they have to hire employees


Again, these are the EXACT same stands as LW, XOP bought the patents and made a limited run. Yes, they are China made just like the LW's that were made in China. Customer service and overall product quality are two different things.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm not saying that the quality is bad. I am very aware of what is going on. I have talked to the people at XOP and I have been a Lonewolf customer for years. If the Alpha stand is $250 and the equivalent XOP is 200 I'm going to buy the Lonewolf every time. I have had good service out of Lone Wolf and for 50 bucks it is worth it to me. I don't think we've heard the end of Lonewolf. I think Lonewolf will drop their prices or make a harder marketing push now.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

I made a video yesterday of somewhat of a review of the XPS hang on and climbing stick set if anyone is interested 

http://youtu.be/rlq0CoWM5fc


----------



## constitution (Dec 5, 2012)

well I just added another xop to the family. I bought the enforcer from field supply. I already own the silver series. anyone put some serious hours in the enforcer yet?


----------



## davepfb (Jan 16, 2012)

I just ordered the enforcer for my brother and the punisher for myself. Does anyone know of a aftermarket seat that goes with this stand? Or any other accesories that are a must


----------



## davepfb (Jan 16, 2012)

Got an email from field supply this evening telling me that the enforcer I ordered has been shipped buy they will not be getting anymore punishers in which I ordered one. Said they should be getting the 2015 xop powerhouse xl in in 2 weeks and will send me one at no extra charge. I can't find any information on this stand does any have any info


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

davepfb said:


> Got an email from field supply this evening telling me that the enforcer I ordered has been shipped buy they will not be getting anymore punishers in which I ordered one. Said they should be getting the 2015 xop powerhouse xl in in 2 weeks and will send me one at no extra charge. I can't find any information on this stand does any have any info


I fired up the google machine and dicks has the powerhouse wide on their site. Is that the same one?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

davepfb said:


> Got an email from field supply this evening telling me that the enforcer I ordered has been shipped buy they will not be getting anymore punishers in which I ordered one. Said they should be getting the 2015 xop powerhouse xl in in 2 weeks and will send me one at no extra charge. I can't find any information on this stand does any have any info


I think they are the same.

http://m.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=46237096


----------



## davepfb (Jan 16, 2012)

I saw that bUT I was not sure if that was the 2015 model or not. Thanks though


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

I got in my silver medium but having a heck of a time keeping the top strap that goes around the button tight?

I get it on the tree pull all the slack out put the foot rest down and it tightens up pretty good but if I put any weight on the stand the buckel slips about an inch or inch and a half. enough for the top teeth to pull away from the tree.

bad strap maybe? 

Im doing all of this on the ground thankfully. I thougt about swaping it for on that is on my stick and see if it helps and then just buy a new strap

anybody else have this problem or am I doing it wrong


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

3SixtyOutdoors said:


> I got in my silver medium but having a heck of a time keeping the top strap that goes around the button tight?
> 
> I get it on the tree pull all the slack out put the foot rest down and it tightens up pretty good but if I put any weight on the stand the buckel slips about an inch or inch and a half. enough for the top teeth to pull away from the tree.
> 
> ...


You may should try and get in touch with them about getting you a new strap. Have you tried putting the bottom strap on the stop or maybe try one of the straps from a stick to see if it does it with them also? Mine don't do that, and yours shouldn't be.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Have you tried putting the bottom strap on the stop/QUOTE]
> 
> Bottom strap on the 'top', sorry


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

Hailey_Phillips said:


> You may should try and get in touch with them about getting you a new strap. Have you tried putting the bottom strap on the stop or maybe try one of the straps from a stick to see if it does it with them also? Mine don't do that, and yours shouldn't be.




ya im going to try and flip straps and see if it continues 

i plan to use both straps when hunting but after seeing it slip this morning I might just ratchet strap it and be done


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

3SixtyOutdoors said:


> ya im going to try and flip straps and see if it continues
> 
> i plan to use both straps when hunting but after seeing it slip this morning I might just ratchet strap it and be done


Yeah I can't blame you. I only use one. I get it tight, cam lock it, and it's ready to go. I did see somebody else said the same thing about the strap slipping. I looked at mine when I saw that just to double check and make sure mine wasn't slipping, and it's not. I would do something about it before I get 20'. Good luck to you on getting it resolved.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Do you have the strap ran correct through the buckle?


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

love it. good stand


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Man, I really have a problem! I have a lone wolf Alpha ii, XOP large hang on, XOP hand climber, tree walker, gorilla climber and I just purchased an XOP medium hang on (same size as alpha). I went to field supply and found a $10 coupon code so when I saw I could get it to my door for $154 I couldn't resist. 

If anyone is interested the coupon code is AS422145.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

Just call Lonewolf and get good customer service!


----------



## zl1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Just bought a set of sticks. Thanks for the coupon code!


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

3SixtyOutdoors said:


> I got in my silver medium but having a heck of a time keeping the top strap that goes around the button tight?
> 
> I get it on the tree pull all the slack out put the foot rest down and it tightens up pretty good but if I put any weight on the stand the buckel slips about an inch or inch and a half. enough for the top teeth to pull away from the tree.
> 
> ...


Mine does the same thing.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Devilfan said:


> Mine does the same thing.


Replace it immediately. 

Do both straps/cam buckles do the same thing? Or just one of them?


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

I was debating on an XOP climber or a LW climber. I ended up spending the extra $100 for the LW Climber Alpha.


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

Devilfan said:


> Mine does the same thing.


That isn't good. Sounds like some calls need to be made to XOP.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

zl1 said:


> Just bought a set of sticks. Thanks for the coupon code!


No problem- glad it worked for you as well!


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

The XOP Medium is rock solid once you cam lock it.. no need for 2 straps.. been in mine 4 times now and such a breeze to hang this set up!! glad i dropped the money on the sticks and stand!! only thing i have noticed is the cleats on the sticks after a couple uses have loosened up some and rotate trying to set them in the tree and i have to rotate them a little sometimes and get another bite..


----------



## dmason390 (Jun 30, 2008)

Quickpin87 said:


> The XOP Medium is rock solid once you cam lock it.. no need for 2 straps.. been in mine 4 times now and such a breeze to hang this set up!! glad i dropped the money on the sticks and stand!! only thing i have noticed is the cleats on the sticks after a couple uses have loosened up some and rotate trying to set them in the tree and i have to rotate them a little sometimes and get another bite..


They should rotate some, it allows them to adapt to the tree (curvature, angle, imperfections). That is what makes them so versatile. The more you hang them the move they will move because the washers start to turn. if they move too much for your liking tighten the bolts.


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

NYSBowman said:


> Replace it immediately.
> 
> Do both straps/cam buckles do the same thing? Or just one of them?


To be honest, I don't remember if it was one, or both of them. I replaced them with ratchet straps.


----------



## shawnmitchell (Nov 3, 2007)

Got my XOP lock-on Silver today. Nice looking stand. I can't figure out what the two little hooks on the back side of the seat are for though.


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

If it's anything like the lone wolf stand those hooks are for rattling horns, grunt tube, range finder, etc.


----------



## shawnmitchell (Nov 3, 2007)

ArcherAdam said:


> If it's anything like the lone wolf stand those hooks are for rattling horns, grunt tube, range finder, etc.


Genius! Thanks.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

shawnmitchell said:


> Genius! Thanks.


Yeah they're gear hooks, and the new XOP seats have the buckles all the way in the front and the back attached with bungee cords to those hooks. When you want to stand for a while, just unhook bungees, raise seat and flip it to bottom side of seat frame and hook bungees back to hooks. Now you have a cushioned back rest when standing. Just wish my seat did that haha


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

shawnmitchell said:


> Got my XOP lock-on Silver today. Nice looking stand. I can't figure out what the two little hooks on the back side of the seat are for though.


Also if you're not familiar with using a hang on stand, I use the same XOP in my video of how to cam lock your stand to the tree. Good luck to you! 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=idPMREocQhQ


----------



## shawnmitchell (Nov 3, 2007)

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Also if you're not familiar with using a hang on stand, I use the same XOP in my video of how to cam lock your stand to the tree. Good luck to you!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=idPMREocQhQ


Watched that before I placed my order. Great info. Thanks!


----------



## digitalhavok (Jul 4, 2013)

gents,

I went ahead and purchased the XOP Enforcer, and got it int he mail on Wedensday. I decided to use it for my Friday hunt. I got the base on the tree, and started to make my way up the tree. Every time I would get to the point where I would have to slide my lifeline up the tree, if I bumped the top portion of the stand, the seat, it would life up, and slide down the tree, until it was stopped by the base. Obviously i'm doing something wrong.

I've checked on XOP's website, and they have videos of all the climbers except this type. Not sure if any of you out there that has this particular stand have any suggestions, or know of a video online? I've checked youtube and didn't see any. I really want to use this stand, but honestly, I didn't feel comfortable at all.

Thanks,

joe


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

digitalhavok said:


> gents,
> 
> I went ahead and purchased the XOP Enforcer, and got it int he mail on Wedensday. I decided to use it for my Friday hunt. I got the base on the tree, and started to make my way up the tree. Every time I would get to the point where I would have to slide my lifeline up the tree, if I bumped the top portion of the stand, the seat, it would life up, and slide down the tree, until it was stopped by the base. Obviously i'm doing something wrong.
> 
> ...


Is that the hand climber? If it is, those top pieces don't have much weight to let gravity do the work of holding itself down. I know a lot of climbers do that, even my summit viper. Just make sure every time you 'seat' the top piece you put a lot of pressure to help it really dig in so it won't be knocked loose so easy. Do you have any stabilizer straps so that when you reach your hunting height you cinch the top and bottom together so you accidentally bump the top loose when standing? I hope you get it figured out and can be comfortable using your stand.


----------



## constitution (Dec 5, 2012)

used my enforcer for the first time today, absolutely awesome. I have a summit viper sd and this stand is almost as comfortable. the best part though is the packing in and out is much much nicer. anyone know which aftermarket bow holder will work the best on the enforcer?


----------



## digitalhavok (Jul 4, 2013)

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Is that the hand climber? If it is, those top pieces don't have much weight to let gravity do the work of holding itself down. I know a lot of climbers do that, even my summit viper. Just make sure every time you 'seat' the top piece you put a lot of pressure to help it really dig in so it won't be knocked loose so easy. Do you have any stabilizer straps so that when you reach your hunting height you cinch the top and bottom together so you accidentally bump the top loose when standing? I hope you get it figured out and can be comfortable using your stand.


It's not the small hand climber. I think I need to just keep at it. If I get home early enough today, the plan is the go outside and practice.. We'll see though.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

digitalhavok said:


> It's not the small hand climber. I think I need to just keep at it. If I get home early enough today, the plan is the go outside and practice.. We'll see though.


Yeah all climbers take practice and some getting used to. I hope you can get it figured out


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Devilfan said:


> To be honest, I don't remember if it was one, or both of them. I replaced them with ratchet straps.


Good call!

WARNING - Do not use the silver strap that comes with the stands. I had mine loosen up on me today while I was sitting in the stand today!... I am bringing my lone wolf straps with me to replace it today.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Anyone know what vendors XOP's are available at? I read in some post somewhere Big R Farm Supply. 

I have two LW's but need one more. So I'd like to view one of these XOP's if I can find one somewhere. 

I think Scheel's in Springfield has LW's


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Check out fieldsupply.Com 

Flat rate shipping for 5$ I think too


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

lungpuncher1 said:


> Check out fieldsupply.Com
> 
> Flat rate shipping for 5$ I think too


Thanks I know of many online sources to buy them. I'm wondering about brick and mortar retail stores I can actually go in to look at them.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

I think I remember someone saying Dicks Sporting Goods had some


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

My local DSG has not had them, so you may want to call ahead. I also remember hearing that DSG didnt carry the silver series, but dont quote me on that.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

I went ahead and ordered on online. Found them on sale for $200.


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

Zim said:


> I went ahead and ordered on online. Found them on sale for $200.


on sale for 200??? the "xop lone wolf alpha" is 159 at field supply....


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Quickpin87 said:


> on sale for 200??? the "xop lone wolf alpha" is 159 at field supply....


Climber?


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I am buying the Xop punisher to go with my LW sit n' climb....it's time for a new one,my LW has been great but ive had it a long time......the pricing is great on the Xop stands......Grizz


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I put the LW flip top seat kit with a Hunt Comfort seat pad on my Enforcer wow is it nice the seat on the LW's and the XOP's were the only thing I do not care for as my back is messed up. The flip top kit with the Hunt Comfort pad is awesome very comfortable on my bad back and flips up tight against the tree to allow full platform use can stand and lean against the tree if you want instead of fighting the seat while standing like the original seat.


----------



## jpmeche (Nov 9, 2015)

cc122368 said:


> I put the LW flip top seat kit with a Hunt Comfort seat pad on my Enforcer wow is it nice the seat on the LW's and the XOP's were the only thing I do not care for as my back is messed up. The flip top kit with the Hunt Comfort pad is awesome very comfortable on my bad back and flips up tight against the tree to allow full platform use can stand and lean against the tree if you want instead of fighting the seat while standing like the original seat.


cc122368, can you post pictures of that? I'd just like to see how that mounts to the enforcer.


----------

